# Beltane Lon Chron



## Phyrebrat (Apr 17, 2017)

Right, then. 

Ideas for dates? Some time in May perhaps? The usual place?

Who's in?

C


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 17, 2017)

Meeeee!


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2017)

yes, thanks!

I've realised "the usual place" is quite expensive, but I can't think of anywhere cheaper, but still as easy for everyone to get home from. My suggestion made last year wasn't received very well either. At least it does sell pints and halves, rather than the new trendy idea to only sell schooners (2/3 pint) instead, but to charge the same price as a pint for them. As for a date, I'll try to make whatever is suggested. Are there any dates when people plan to stay in and paint their houses this time?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 17, 2017)

Is it really expensive, @Dave ? I always assumed it was cheap because of the sticky wood floors. Stands to reason bearing in mind the location.

Somewhere else is perfectly fine by me but I'm a bit hopeless at London. Well, central London. If the consensus is to go to a ghetto speakeasy, I know plenty of places - in fact I'm sure Dan and Peat and @Robert Mackay do, too.

pH


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2017)

It is central London and I appreciate they have rents to pay, but it's over £5 a pint. I can get a pint and a half for £5 locally. In Newcastle, I can get two pints with change. In a Wetherspoons you can buy a whole round. However, one of the benefits is that it _doesn't_ have sticky floors.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't have any fixed dates for May, should be okay.


----------



## The Big Peat (May 3, 2017)

Maybe week starting May 29th (isn't all that available before then)?

As for venue - I'm open to spitballing, but feel we want to stay close to Waterloo, London bridge and Liverpool street so that people can come and go easily and that is an expensive area.


----------



## Dave (May 3, 2017)

Probably best to stick to the _Anchor_. Can we make it a Monday or Tuesday (but not the first Tuesday in June?)


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 11, 2017)

I can do any Monday or Tuesday in June.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 21, 2017)

<bump>

Who is up for the meet in the week commencing 29th May (week after next)?

pH


----------



## HareBrain (May 21, 2017)

Good idea for bumping this, as we need to get it organised. And yes, I should be able to make then.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 21, 2017)

Nice one, if you come up early, I can meet you for lunch and we can have a wander. Unless it's a Wednesday - but Robert said Mon or Tues, anyway, so Wed's probably out, anyway.

pH


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 21, 2017)

I can probably do Wednesdays too. I can't do Thursdays. 29th is a bank holiday and, my achilles being OK, I'll be running 10k in central London. 30th looks possible?


----------



## Dave (May 21, 2017)

I earlier said that I could only do Mondays and Tuesdays, but I could probably come later on other days (8.30+). Still cannot do Tuesday 6th though. 30th would be fine.


----------



## The Big Peat (May 22, 2017)

Any day is good I think.


----------



## Boneman (May 22, 2017)

Can't do 6th or 15th, otherwise good.


----------



## Dan Jones (May 22, 2017)

At the moment I think 30th is ok for me. I'll try to think of some different places. There's the place that HB, Peat and I met up at in December. It's in Islington, which is also expensive, but has the advantage that I get local business 20% discounted rates on food and drink there.

But I'm always up for new venues.


----------



## The Big Peat (May 23, 2017)

Lets say 30th May then, seems like that suits everyone.


----------



## HareBrain (May 23, 2017)

Suits me, though I think it should go through five rounds of voting.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 23, 2017)

@HareBrain do you want to meet up earlier? 

@Amelia Faulkner - are you in London Town? Would you like to join us? I can't vouch for the others but I am fabulous. 

pH


----------



## Dave (May 23, 2017)

30th is still good for me. One fly in your ointment might be that RMT members at Southern Railway have called another 24-hour strike on that day (sorry no idea why this time. Maybe because the trains are the wrong colour or the canteen doesn't sell Earl Grey.) 

@Phyrebrat if you are doing outreach, there could be others we can invite too. As we scared away the last and only female, they might prefer to come along in pairs.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 23, 2017)

You look bladdy fabulass to me, mate!  I'm in London, but this one's cutting it a bit fine for me. Mutter mumble deadlines panic panic panic.

Next one, though!


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 23, 2017)

Dave said:


> 30th is still good for me. One fly in your ointment might be that RMT members at Southern Railway have called another 24-hour strike on that day (sorry no idea why this time. Maybe because the trains are the wrong colour or the canteen doesn't sell Earl Grey.)
> 
> @Phyrebrat if you are doing outreach, there could be others we can invite too. As we scared away the last and only female, they might prefer to come along in pairs.



OT, but... I made the egrrrrrregious error of sitting in First Class on a Southern to Clapham Junction a while ago. The dressing down I got from the guard - wait they don't have them anymore, do they, I mean 'hospitality staff' - was epic. I think the entire carriage was entertained. (I might have asked him if he was my daddy after the way he spoke to me.) Anyway, I made some snide comment that Southern had NO class, let alone second, with all the delays and that went down well... 

As far as outreach, sure. Where, though? I'm not sure who you mean and also, would they not have seen this thread? Should I start a gender-bias one for the laydeez? 



Amelia Faulkner said:


> You look bladdy fabulass to me, mate!  I'm in London, but this one's cutting it a bit fine for me. Mutter mumble deadlines panic panic panic.
> 
> Next one, though!



Aw,shame. It's half term so I have no curfew and was planning on being an extra 11% risqué. 

pH


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 23, 2017)

ohgawdwe'redoomed.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 23, 2017)

I don't get out of bed for anything less than 15%


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 23, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> I don't get out of bed for anything less than 15%










pH


----------



## Dave (May 24, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> As far as outreach, sure. Where, though? I'm not sure who you mean and also, would they not have seen this thread? Should I start a gender-bias one for the laydeez?


No, you're right, everyone should be able to see this thread, or even the previous threads. I just find it hard to believe that all the Chrons members in the South East are male, when the Northern meet-up photos show more gender equality. It isn't that you aren't all wonderful company, or that our conversations are particularly laddish (because they aren't.*)

**To all the lurkers out there* - They aren't even geeky or nerdy conversations folks. We just talk about books and films mainly. It isn't even necessary to have an encyclopaedic knowledge of science fiction or to visit the cinema weekly. (It isn't even necessary to have ever watched _Byker Grove_ before.) There is some gossip, and we talk about ourselves. Be warned, the woes of a struggling writer is a common theme. If you've just written a book, here is your chance to make a half a dozen more sales!  It is good to put a face to people and you can say things that you wouldn't want the whole world to read. There can be a little politics and sport, but it is after all a public house.


----------



## nixie (May 24, 2017)

Sounds very similar to our conversations. If I was nearer to London i would gatecrash your meetings.


----------



## HareBrain (May 24, 2017)

Dave said:


> One fly in your ointment might be that RMT members at Southern Railway have called another 24-hour strike on that day



They must get their strikes timetable from reading these threads.



Phyrebrat said:


> @HareBrain do you want to meet up earlier?



Yes indeedy.



Amelia Faulkner said:


> but this one's cutting it a bit fine for me. Mutter mumble deadlines panic panic panic.



You'd only have to stay about half an hour to beat the female attendance record.


----------



## Dan Jones (May 24, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Yes indeedy.



I'd also prefer a slightly earlier meet if poss. To continue to theme of the frankly laughable state of our rail infrastructure, Greater Anglian rail have suspended all trains to Southend after 9:30pm on weekdays, so I'd prefer to meet earlier and skedaddle earlier, otherwise my journey home gets a bit _Lord Of the Rings_...


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 24, 2017)

I promised to get my sis a TFA oyster pass from Forbidden Planet if anyone needs/wants to go there. 

There's a GBK near the anchor ️ 

pH


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 24, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> You'd only have to stay about half an hour to beat the female attendance record.



What on Earth are you guys _doing_ to all these women?!


----------



## HareBrain (May 24, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> I promised to get my sis a TFA oyster pass from Forbidden Planet if anyone needs/wants to go there.



I could do with going there. I need to check if they're stocking TGP (last time they had two on their computer system but they couldn't find the copies, meaning no one could buy it but the system didn't re-order it!)



Amelia Faulkner said:


> What on Earth are you guys _doing_ to all these women?!



Whatever it was, we only did it to one woman. (Or we did the same thing to others, but in advance.)


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 24, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Whatever it was, we only did it to one woman. (Or we did the same thing to others, but in advance.)



Was it a mean helicopter impression, perchance?


----------



## Dave (May 24, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Whatever it was, we only did it to one woman. (Or we did the same thing to others, but in advance.)


_Note to self:_ Leave the Hawaiian shirt at home.


----------



## chrispenycate (May 25, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> What on Earth are you guys _doing_ to all these women?!



Ain't doing nuffink, Mam. ('Mam' here is a contraction of 'Madame', and does not imply any maternal functions) If they ain't there, can't offend them, stands to reason like, innit? An 'all these women? One, hurried to leave, does not constitute an 'all these'. 

That said, I am following the thread, and hoping, wondering if the risk of finding myself marooned on a dark railway platform is worth the momentary lift of intellectual contact - I have not rejected the possibility yet (now I've found the tread is in SFF lounge, rather than the tradition of the lounge.)


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 25, 2017)

chrispenycate said:


> wondering if the risk of finding myself marooned on a dark railway platform is worth the momentary lift of intellectual contact



Oh that's easy! Yes, it is


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 26, 2017)

I now have a meeting till seven on Tuesday 30th so I'll be coming down after that. Sorry *Dan *and *HB *for not being able to do earlier after hassling you.

pH


----------



## Dan Jones (May 26, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Whatever it was, we only did it to one woman.



I think she must have warned all the others.


----------



## Vertigo (May 26, 2017)

I'd love to come but I won't be back down in your neck of the woods until middle of October again but will definitely be up for any meetings between then and middle December.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2017)

On the other hand, I'm now not working on Tuesday, and I *could* have come earlier


----------



## HanaBi (May 26, 2017)

nixie said:


> Sounds very similar to our conversations. If I was nearer to London i would gatecrash your meetings.



Same here. And in any case I'm double-booked with Mr Paint Brush and Mrs Brilliant White Emulsion 

However, next time there's a meet in or around Brum, I will be more than happy to get off my ar$e and indulge


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> And in any case I'm double-booked with Mr Paint Brush and Mrs Brilliant White Emulsion.


Dan has already used that excuse before. It won't wash with us!


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2017)

so where are we meeting...?


----------



## nixie (May 29, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Same here. And in any case I'm double-booked with Mr Paint Brush and Mrs Brilliant White Emulsion
> 
> However, next time there's a meet in or around Brum, I will be more than happy to get off my ar$e and indulge


Well we do have northern gatherings normally based in Yorkshire. We will be having one sometime in July hopefully arranged by the mistress of organisation @Ensign Shah .


----------



## HareBrain (May 29, 2017)

Boneman said:


> so where are we meeting...?



The Anchor, as usual. I know there was talk about finding somewhere else, but no one did.


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2017)

Anchors away, then!


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 29, 2017)

What time are people going to get there?


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2017)

6.30 - 7.00


----------



## Vertigo (May 30, 2017)

Have fun! I'll maybe see some of you later in the year.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 30, 2017)

The RMT have called off today's strike for those tied to Southern Rail.

Good news. 

I finish with the lil gang bangers at seven in Tottenham so I shall be with you 7.40 ish. 

pH


----------



## Vaz (May 30, 2017)

Have fun you gang of drunkard Rogues!


----------



## The Big Peat (May 30, 2017)

Right. Think I've woken up now. Shall be stirring my stumps shortly.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 30, 2017)

I'm en route. 

45mins

pH


----------



## Dave (May 30, 2017)

Great night. Cheers. I think Robert took some photos. Some usual suspects were missing.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 30, 2017)

Yup. Good night. We've all gone our separate ways! See you all in a month. 

C


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 30, 2017)

Beer is nice.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 31, 2017)

Robert Mackay said:


> Beer is nice.



This is not the appropriate response to "Robert took some photos." It is, however, the expected one.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 31, 2017)

Robert's saving the photos to blackmail us all. 

pH


----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2017)

Yeah... man boobs... frightening.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2017)

Good pics!


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 31, 2017)

That looks _far_ too civilised!


----------



## Dan Jones (Jun 1, 2017)

Everyone looks splendid. I have a sad.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2017)

@Dan Jones  Who are you again? 

(I had to add those emojis. Apparently, we were told that emojis are now compulsory if making a joke.)


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> That looks _far_ too civilised!


Don't let those seats in the_ Anchor_ fool you into thinking we have our own gentlemen's club. It has sticky carpet just like any good pub.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey hey Southerners! Fancy a trip up North? 29th of July in Huddersfield.

In a brewery


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been to Leeds and to Bradford, but never to Huddersfield.


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been to Harrogate, but I've never been to me.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd like to go to San Jose but everyone I ask for directions just goes, 'la la la-la, la la la-la la'. 

pH


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 10, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> I've been to Harrogate, but I've never been to me.



Never been to Stephen King's home state?

State - Maine
 Postal Abbreviation - ME


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jun 11, 2017)

So we'll see you all there then?


----------

